# Fishing Service Project Ideas



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey everyone, its coming time for me to organize another *United Wildlife Cooperative *service project, and we feel that it is important to get all sportsmen involved (from anglers, to upland hunters, to waterfowlers, to big game hunters). We would like to organize an event somewhere within the vicinity of Davis, Salt Lake, and Utah counties so that we can have an excellent turnout and get a chance to bring the families again.

So my question to you anglers is: what would you like to see done to make a positive impact on fishing in the area? We were thinking of a stream side / lake side clean-up project, but are open to any ideas you may have. Additionally, if you can think of a specific location that you would like to see the project take place, PLEASE let me know!

Thanks so much for your input and I look forward to hearing what you have to say.

If you are not already a member, dont forget that you can join for FREE!
http://unitedwildlifecooperative.org/_MEMBERSHIP.html

Also, if you arent aware, we are looking for nominations for disabled hunter to receive a free elk hunt!
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=36466


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know it gets done often but the Provo River through Provo Canyon is littered with garbage, tubes, and I saw half a canoe last night. That's always a good option. We could also get some of the landowners involved and maybe do some "goodwill" with all the stream access issues on that stretch. If you decide on that project I'd be happy to help contact landowners to see about access to their property for cleanup. The garbage always seems to come up when it comes to stream access issues. Just my .02.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i have zero quarrels with all three sections of the provo and marty dies have a fine idea, but why is it the weber is often over looked so much? for the lower provo you have SLC, for the weber you have ogden. no matter which (if either river were selected) it would be a win win


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

kochanut said:


> i have zero quarrels with all three sections of the provo and marty dies have a fine idea, but why is it the weber is often over looked so much? for the lower provo you have SLC, for the weber you have ogden. no matter which (if either river were selected) it would be a win win


I think the Weber gets overlooked because there isn't as much public access as the Provo's. JMHO. The Weber would be a good project also.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The Provo gets a lot more attention.
It would be nice to see a project on the Weber.
There is the section around Coalville that has been opened to the public by gracious land owners. It would be a nice gesture to hold a clean up project their as a thank you to them.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i tried to sign up on the uwc but it kept sending me away 

i would have an interest in doing a cleanup again but with my work schedule who knows right now but i will try to make it if i can just keep us posted


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Its not in SL, Davis, or Utah counties, but I believe Strawberry would also be a good place to do a clean up. That place is the most popular fishery in the state, and the shores may be the most dirty as well. Lots of shoreline up there, so it would take lots of volunteers to even make an impact, but I also believe you could get a great turnout because so many people frequent the reservoir. Plan a 10am start, and a 2pm finish, and I believe lots of folks would show up. 

I also like the ideas of cleaning up areas where there is private property on the Provo and Weber as a gesture of goodwill. Something like that needs to be done, and done regularly if we have any hope of getting those waters opened to public access.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bigboybdub said:


> i tried to sign up on the uwc but it kept sending me away
> 
> i would have an interest in doing a cleanup again but with my work schedule who knows right now but i will try to make it if i can just keep us posted


Will you send me a PM with your Name, Address, Phone number and E-mail? we'll get you added ASAP


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Great Ideas everyone! I think that the three areas addressed would make fine areas to do some service projects. 

Any other ideas?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Utah Lake is by far the most trashed place I have ever been to. It sure could use a clean up or two!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I would have no disagreement at all with anything suggested so far, but what about a smaller stream like Diamond fork that doesn't get as much attention from other groups doing cleanup days? The last time I was up there I noticed some areas were getting a bit trashy and might benefit. (Yes I picked up what I could)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> i tried to sign up on the uwc but it kept sending me away
> 
> i would have an interest in doing a cleanup again but with my work schedule who knows right now but i will try to make it if i can just keep us posted


You're in there dub. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

So far there have been some great suggestions! Keep em comin!


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Is this for the September Project? I was looking into a few things but not a lot of interest from volunteers or from dwr or blm.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dannyboy said:


> Is this for the September Project? I was looking into a few things but not a lot of interest from volunteers or from dwr or blm.


Yes. I would like to work something out for the end of the month if at all possible. This would probably be the last time to get one in for a while because of all of the other hunts that will be starting in October.

We also want to get anglers involved because the perception of the UWC is that it is a hunting organization only, but we want it to be clear that fishing is every bit as important to us.

What are your thoughts / concerns with Sept? Obviously we want to make this as accessible as possible to everyone, so I hope this time will be sensible?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

dont forget about the folks up north, ie Black Smith fork, Logan, Cub, Malad etc


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

kochanut said:


> dont forget about the folks up north, ie Black Smith fork, Logan, Cub, Malad etc


We would like to organize projects for every unit in the state a couple times each year. This way you dont have to drive all over the place and have an opportunity to improve upon "your" area, and not just some other guy's area that you never visit


----------

